# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  l'cologie notre salut ?

## datalandia

la biodiversit connat une crise majeure sous la pression des activits humaines
13 millions d'hectares de forts sont dfrichs tous les ans
les catastrophes naturelles aggravent leur bilan avec 900 000 morts dans la dernire dcennie et 2,6 milliards de personnes touches avec deux facteurs 
la dsertification concernera un tiers des terres et touchera 2 milliards de personnes en 2050, 2 milliards de personnes seront en situation de pnurie d'eau d'ici  2025, probablement 3 milliards en 2050 qui deviendrons des rfugies climatiques voulant aller dans les pays riche comme l'europe
la population humaine a t multiplie par quatre en un sicle et continue de coitre dans les pays pauvre comme l'afrique, tandis que la consommation d'nergie et de matires premires a t augmente d'un facteur 10
On trouve de plus en plus de ressource dans les sols marin pour accroitre notre production, la destruction des ocans semble bientot invitable, y'a qua voir les japonais qui ont dcouvert des terres rare pour des 100aines d'annes sous leur mer.
Et enfin les bio carburants qui permettre d'alimenter nos voitures de manire bio, qui dtruise la bio diversit, meme remmarque avec les voitures lectrique qui puise llectricit mme d'olienne/barrage qui sont loin dtre aussi cologique que espr.


en seulement quelques sicles, nous avons puis et gch des ressources que la Terre avait faonnes pendant des centaines de millions d'annes.
L'avenir semble plus que jamais le partage des richesses, des ressources. Le partage de nos logements, de nos voitures, de nos objets personnelles, de notre eau mme. et de diviser notre consommation d'eau et d'electricit par 2

----------


## Zirak

> L'avenir semble plus que jamais le partage des richesses, des ressources. Le partage de nos logements, de nos voitures, de nos objets personnelles, de notre eau mme. et de diviser notre consommation d'eau et d'electricit par 2


Dixit le publicitaire qui pousse les gens  la consommation et qui cautionne Monsanto...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Vous manquez vraiment pas de culot. 



Accessoirement, il y a une section du forum exprs pour tout ce qui se rapporte  l'cologie, o tout cela a dj t abord.  :;):

----------


## datalandia

> Dixit le publicitaire qui pousse les gens  la consommation et qui cautionne Monsanto... 
> 
> Vous manquez vraiment pas de culot. 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoirement, il y a une section du forum exprs pour tout ce qui se rapporte  l'cologie, o tout cela a dj t abord.


on peut concilier les 2
je suis pour la croissance, mais une croissance soutenable, durable pour notre seul et unique plante.
Je crois en une pub cologique par exemple aujourd'hui de plus en plus de prospectus sont fait en papier recycl, de plus en plus de nos serveur sont aliment en green IT.

je pense que nous faisons mieu qu'avant et que nous ferons encore mieux dans le future.

ps: j'ai avertis la modration pour dplacer ce topic dans le bon forum, merci pour votre vigilance  :;):

----------


## kolodz

> je pense que nous faisons mieu qu'avant et que nous ferons encore mieux dans le future.


Penser, c'est bien. Rflchir, c'est mieux.

----------


## datalandia

> Penser, c'est bien. Rflchir, c'est mieux.


mais j'y rflchit, chaque jour j'essaye de rduire au maximum mon empreinte carbone, j'vite de gaspiller, je rpare quand je peut...
j'essaye de sauver notre belle plante chez moi et au boulot

----------


## Ryu2000

> on peut concilier les 2


On ne peut pas tre cologiste et pro Monsanto.
Ce serait comme tre contre la violence et vendre des armes.
Ou tre contre la drogue et vendre de l'hrone.




> lL'avenir semble plus que jamais le partage des richesses, des ressources. Le partage de nos logements, de nos voitures, de nos objets personnelles, de notre eau mme. et de diviser notre consommation d'eau et d'electricit par 2


Il n'y a pas beaucoup de pays proccup par l'cologie (Core du Nord).


J'ai entendu parl du partage des voitures, parce qu'elles sont gares au minimum 80% du temps.
Il y a des projets dans ce sens, mais a me semble ultra compliqu.
Comment ce serait possible d'avoir le matin une voiture gar chez soi, aller au boulot, quelqu'un prend la voiture  cet endroit et le soir il y a une voiture pour rentrer  la maison ?
Je comprend pas comment a peut fonctionner.
Peut tre que dans des cas spcifique a peut fonctionner, mais globalement c'est bof.

Sinon il y a le tl travail qui serait pas mal, ya pas besoin de voiture  :;): 
Mais tu dois chauffer ton bureau l'hiver pour pouvoir y travailler...

Je pense qu'on a dj fait trop de dgt et que c'est trop, nous allons dans le mur et c'est invitable.
Les gouvernements n'ont jamais rien fait pour aller vers la dcroissance, on va toujours vers plus de consommation.
 un moment on commenait  voir des services pour jouer  des jeux vido sans les faire tourner sur son PC, mais en les faisant tourner sur des grosses machines  distance (celui qui a la fibre optique peut en profiter).
Et a aurait pu tre cologique quelque part, les gens auraient arrter de se monter des gros PC.
Qu'est-ce qu'il s'est pass ?
La VR arrive  la mode, et du coup faut une GROSSE config, les carte graphiques VR Ready ne rigolent pas, c'est dans les 400/500. ( cause du minage de crypto monnaie les prix ont augment)



La pollution a commenc  augmenter  partir de 1800 un peu prs.
Bon le CO2 je m'en fous (c'est plutt cool a participe au verdissement de la plante), mais la courbe colle bien :


On ne va pas vers le beau.
Il n'y a pas d'espoir  avoir dans le futur.
On va vider le stock de ptrole, il va y avoir des guerres, des famines, des pidmies, etc.
La population mondiale va diminuer drastiquement, on va pas aller  9 milliards, 10 milliards, et c'est tant mieux.
Quand une population augmente de faon exponentielle elle finie par consommer toutes les ressources et les individus meurent quasiment tous :


Croissance bactrienne - Expression graphique de la croissance en milieu non renouvel
La phase de latence (A)La phase d'acclrationLa phase exponentielle (B)La phase de dclrationLa phase stationnaire(C)La phase de dclin (D)

----------


## datalandia

je parlais de concilier cologie et publicit
il faut tendre vers un nouveau modele, un modele plus co responsable en prnant le bio locale
Il faut arrter d'importer de la sale bouffe pas cher venant des pays tranger

----------


## Ryu2000

> je parlais de concilier cologie et publicit


Quoi ?  ::weird:: 
Ce n'est pas avec de la publicit que tu vas sauver le monde... (quoi que si c'tait une volont du gouvernement, il pourrait y avoir des campagnes de propagande pour sensibilis la population)
Il y a des gens qui ont prennent conscience eux mme, par exemple il y a des gens qui essaient de produire le moins de dchet possible.
Bon au final c'est ngligeable parce qu'on doit tre 7 milliards et la plupart des humains n'en ont strictement rien  foutre de lcologie... Mais c'est sympa de faire quelque chose  son chelle, ils ont peut tre bonne conscience.
En Chine ou en Inde ce n'est pas la priorit absolue et ils sont un paquet les mecs...




> il faut tendre vers un nouveau modele, un modele plus co responsable en prnant le bio locale
> Il faut arrter d'importer de la sale bouffe pas cher venant des pays tranger


Ouais mais pas de bol cette politique ne sera pas mise en place dans l'UE !
L'UE c'est un truc mondialiste, elle veut qu'il y ait des changes avec tout le monde.
Ton truc c'est du protectionnisme et effectivement c'est gnial, c'est compltement vertueux, tu fais vivre les producteurs locaux en consommant local.
Le made in France c'est pas de la merde, c'est pas le made in Canada, made in USA, ou made in Brasil... (la viande l bas est bourr d'hormone de croissance)

Les changes entre les continents vont malheureusement augmenter...

Les pro UE disent qu'on ne peut pas faire de protectionnisme car on est trop faible et que si on importe moins les autres pays vont nous sanctionner...

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais mais pas de bol cette politique ne sera pas mise en place dans l'UE !
> L'UE c'est un truc mondialiste, elle veut qu'il y ait des changes avec tout le monde.
> Ton truc c'est du protectionnisme et effectivement c'est gnial, c'est compltement vertueux, tu fais vivre les producteurs locaux en consommant local.
> Le made in France c'est pas de la merde, c'est pas le made in Canada, made in USA, ou made in Brasil... (la viande l bas est bourr d'hormone de croissance)


Tu sais que ce n'est pas l'UE qui t'oblige  aller faire tes courses  Carrefour, Auchan, Leclerc ou autres hein...

Le comportement vertueux, il doit aussi venir des gens, tout le monde  le choix d'aller chez un producteur local ou au supermarch, sauf que bein voil, des producteurs bio, y'en a pas partout, et tout le monde n'a pas spcialement le temps et l'envie de se taper 25 magasins (ou je ne sais pas combien de dizaine de kilomtres) pour faire toutes leurs courses plutt que d'aller dans un seul supermarch. 

Faut pas se voiler la face, les gens vont au supermarch car malbouffe ou pas, c'est plus pratique, plus rapide, et surtout, du fait de la production de masse, moins cher sur beaucoup de produits.


C'est pas la peine de nous refaire ton topo sur le TAFTA, le CETA et tout le tralala sur les viandes aux hormones, cela n'a rien  voir la-dedans.
Le dclin des petits commerce, il a commenc depuis l'apparition des supermarch dans les annes 70, donc quel rapport avec ce type d'accords commerciaux ou l'UE ? 

Ce n'est pas l'UE qui a oblig la France y'a plus de 50 ans,  mettre des supermarchs partout...


Aprs voil, si on veut arrter la malbouffe, c'est aussi aux gens de faire un choix, et de boycotter cette malbouffe pour montrer qu'ils n'en veulent plus, car encore une fois, c'est facile de gueuler contre un truc, puis derrire d'aller faire ses courses dans un supermarch et financer cette malbouffe... 

Prenons un simple exemple, l'huile de palme, c'est de la merde, c'est mauvais pour la sant, a entrane des dforestations de fou, a entrane la mort d'espces animales, etc. etc.

Et quand y'a une promo sur le Nutella, y'a limite des meutes dans les rayons comme pour le black friday. Ok bah aprs, faut pas s'tonner si les dforestations et le reste continuent. 

(et d'ailleurs pour en revenir  la publicit, tout a, on n'en parle pas dans les publicits Nutella, ce qui prouve bien ce que je disais l'autre jour, les pubs sont juste l pour vanter les soit-disant "bon cts" d'un produit, en occultant tout le reste, pas juste pour "informer" les consommateurs, et elles sont donc bien subjectives).


Aujourd'hui, les gens qui se soucient vraiment de tout a, ils sont minoritaires, et c'est pour cela que cela ne change pas, UE ou pas.

----------


## datalandia

effectivement il faut limiter les changes avec les pays tranger pour favoriser une production co responsable locale.
quand je vois ce que ces tar de chinois font a la plante (usine pour faire des jean par exemple qui dverse les colorant dans le fleuve...), ils me dgoutent

----------


## Darkzinus

> effectivement il faut limiter les changes avec les pays tranger pour favoriser une production co responsable locale.
> quand je vois ce que ces tar de chinois font a la plante (usine pour faire des jean par exemple qui dverse les colorant dans le fleuve...), ils me dgoutent


On ne fait pas toujours mieux ... Il suffit de voir les boues rouges en mditerrane par exemple.

----------


## Jipt

> quand je vois ce que ces tars de chinois font  la plante (usine pour faire des jean par exemple qui dverse les colorants dans le fleuve...), ils me dgoutent


de Terriens, nuance.
On dirait que tu as oubli que tout est dans tout (et rciproquement), et que tu as zapp l'effet papillon... Tu as incit  acheter des jean's pas cher avec de nombreuses campagnes de pub, tu peux maintenant en mesurer les dgts.

C'est demain que tu dmissionnes ?




> On ne fait pas toujours mieux ... Il suffit de voir les boues rouges en mditerrane par exemple.


Ah ben vi ! Gnres par la fabrication de l'aluminium pour emballer les canettes de coca qu'elle nous a insidieusement suggres de consommer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que ce n'est pas l'UE qui t'oblige  aller faire tes courses  Carrefour, Auchan, Leclerc ou autres hein...


Ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est taxer les articles qu'on produit en France  l'importation, comme a on consomme dj franais avant de passer  l'tranger (comme ils font en Suisse).
C'est un systme sain de tout point de vue.




> Prenons un simple exemple, l'huile de palme, c'est de la merde, c'est mauvais pour la sant, a entrane des dforestations de fou, a entrane la mort d'espces animales, etc. etc.


En fait pour la sant a va... Ce n'est pas le pire type d'huile, ce n'est pas le meilleur non plus.
Mais ouais la dforestation a fait chier.
Nutella fait des pubs pour dire que leur huile de palme vient d'une culture durable.






> Aujourd'hui, les gens qui se soucient vraiment de tout a, ils sont minoritaires, et c'est pour cela que cela ne change pas, UE ou pas.


Il n'y a pas de lien entre les gens et l'UE.
Les gens ne peuvent pas influer sur l'UE, l'UE impose ses lois et les peuples subissent.

Si les gens voulaient plus de local, l'UE ne ferait rien pour favoriser le local...
L'UE en a rien  foutre des peuples.
Le TAFTA/CETA est ultra impopulaire et c'est pass, donc voil...
L'immigration c'est pas ultra populaire et c'est pass pareille.
L'UE c'est pas un truc dmocratique, les gens n'ont pas leur mot  dire.




> quand je vois ce que ces tar de chinois font a la plante


a c'est de la faute au capitalisme.
a a du commencer par le patron de Nike qui s'est dit "Pure les salaires au Japon sont plus faible qu'aux USA, je devrais mettre mes usines l-bas !".
Et aprs il y a eu de la dlocalisation, aprs ils ont vu qu'en Chine c'tait encore moins chre.
D'ailleurs il y eu un mini scandale il me semble, je crois que c'est Mickael Moore qui a interview le patron de Nike, patron qui a dit un truc du genre "Nous n'employons personne de moins de 14 ans dans nos usines", et 14 ans a a choqu certains amricains, mais je dois confondre un peu, a doit pas tre exactement a...

 cause du capitalisme les usines se dplacent l o produire est le moins chre, donc l o les conditions de travail et le respect de l'cologie sont les pires.
Si les travailleurs chinois gagnent des acquis sociaux, des usines seront dlocalises.
C'est a le mondialisme, xploiter la misre du monde.

Les entreprises communiquent sur le respect de la nature, mais dans la pratique...

----------


## Zirak

> Si les gens voulaient plus de local, l'UE ne ferait rien pour favoriser le local...
> L'UE en a rien  foutre des peuples.
> Le TAFTA/CETA est ultra impopulaire et c'est pass, donc voil...
> L'immigration c'est pas ultra populaire et c'est pass pareille.
> L'UE c'est pas un truc dmocratique, les gens n'ont pas leur mot  dire.


5 phrases et 5 conneries...

- Ce n'est pas  l'UE de favoriser le local, ce n'est pas l'UE qui dit  la France si elle doit avoir des supermarchs ou des commerces locaux. C'est aux gens de changer leur consommation ! Si on veut plus de local, bah il faut boycotter les grandes surfaces et consommer local. Ce n'est effectivement pas l'UE qui va implanter des petits producteurs bio un peu partout dans le pays, ce n'est pas son rle... 

- C'est ton opinion, et encore une fois, l'UE n'est pas une personne physique qui existe, ces sont nos dirigeants qui n'en ont rien  foutre du peuple, et il suffit de voir le fonctionnement de Macron pour savoir que UE ou pas, il n'en aurait rien  foutre de ton avis.

- Le TAFTA n'est pas pass, en grande partie car la France  bloqu le truc justement, et c'est surtout ce trait l qui tait impopulaire sur les deux.

- Pas ultra populaire ? Dj en quoi a a  tre populaire ou pas. Et en dehors d'une minorit de casse-noix qui gueulent beaucoup (comme ici sur ce forum) et vu la popularit que reoit leurs messages, dans l'ensemble, leur discours anti-immigration n'est pas trs bien reu au contraire. Mais bon ne vous inquitez pas, Macron va rformer le droit d'asile et le reste.

- Encore une fois, cela ne veut rien dire, l'UE n'empche pas les gouvernements de faire des rfrendum ou autres, ce sont les gens lus par les peuples qui au final, n'en ont rien  faire de la dmocratie...

----------


## datalandia

> a c'est de la faute au capitalisme.


non c'est la faute du communisme.
Vouloir faire de la merde pas cher pour satisfaire tous le peuple.
Le capitalisme lui privilgie la qualit a la quantit pour satisfaire l'lite, les moins que rien n'ont rien.
Tu n'a qu'a voir l'tat des barrages/centrale nuclaire sovitique par rapport a la France. En France on a la qualit, en Russie/Europe de l'est on a que de la merde, barrage prs a seffondrer, centrale nuclaire qui fuit de partous, la voiture Traban...

il faut faire de l'cologie et la redistribu aux moins que rien, pas que aux plus riches, je crois en un bio discount accessible a presque toute les bourse. Plutt que la sale bouffe communiste a pas cher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Ce n'est pas  l'UE de favoriser le local


Pour favoriser le local il faut faire du protectionnisme et taxer les importations, l'UE nous empche de faire a.




> l'UE n'est pas une personne physique qui existe, ces sont nos dirigeants qui n'en ont rien  foutre du peuple


Il y a des gens non lus qui sont trs important dans l'UE.
Et il y a des gens comme Juncker aussi.
Mais ouais nos gouvernements sont pourri et ils se font corrompre par les lobbys  Bruxelles, l'UE a grandement aid le travail des lobbys.
Si les franais lisaient un bon gouvernement, il ne pourrait rien faire  l'chelle de l'UE.
Mais l on a Macron qui est ultra pro UE, il est  fond dans l'idologie union europennes, donc a s'aggrave plus vite. (lidologie de l'UE n'a jamais t un mlange des idologies des nations membre)
Si on avait un gouvernement qui essayait de rsister ce serait un peu mieux.
Mais il se ferait craser puisque l'UE est plus lourd que les pays...




> - Le TAFTA n'est pas pass


Le CETA est exactement la mme chose...
Il y a un libre change entre le Canada, les USA et le Mexique (ALENA) et il y a un libre change entre l'UE et le Canada (CETA), donc a revient au mme...
Les politiques ont fait un coup de communication en se flicitant d'avoir refuser le TAFTA, mais c'est du vent, TAFTA = CETA. D'ailleurs dans les manifestations de l'poque il y avait crit "Non au TAFTA/CETA" sur les banderoles.




> Dj en quoi a a  tre populaire ou pas.


L'UE nous impose des migrants et a pose problme.
Regardez comme la Hongrie souffre  cause de a...

 cause des migrants le Royaume Uni est contraint de construire des murs...
Migrants:  Calais, le nouveau mur financ par le Royaume-Uni s'lve

On ne fait rien pour dfendre nos civilisations, avec le CETA on deviendra encore plus amricain et c'est de la faute de l'UE.




> Vouloir faire de la merde pas cher pour satisfaire tous le peuple.


Non a c'est vraiment le capitalisme...
La consommation  l'excs c'est capitaliste.
Le made in China, le made in Taiwan, c'est capitaliste.

Normalement dans le communisme t'achtes un truc et c'est solide.

----------


## Charvalos

> Ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est taxer les articles qu'on produit en France  l'importation, comme a on consomme dj franais avant de passer  l'tranger (comme ils font en Suisse).
> C'est un systme sain de tout point de vue.


La seul taxe qu'il y a, c'est la TVA....

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qu'il faudrait faire *c'est taxer les articles qu'on produit en France  l'importation*, comme a on consomme dj franais avant de passer  l'tranger (comme ils font en Suisse).
> C'est un systme sain de tout point de vue.


Encore une belle dmonstration intellectuelle...

Si c'est produit en France, il n'y a pas d'importation...  ::aie:: 

Et surtout si tu mets une taxe sur ce qui est produit en France, tu auras tout l'inverse de l'effet voulu, puisque ton produit local sera plus cher que le produit import.


Bref, remets tes ides et les mots en place dans ta tte, et ensuite reviens discuter.

----------


## kolodz

> Pour favoriser le local il faut faire du protectionnisme et taxer les importations, l'UE nous empche de faire a.


Et les aides/subventions de Politique Agricole Commune... C'est quoi ?

Juste pour information : Les taxes, qu'ont ajout les USA sur l'aluminium et l'acier, justifi ( la base) :



> Pour contrer l'acier et aluminium subventionne par l'tat chinois.


En outre, les taxes sur les importations ne sont pas "interdit"1 par l'UE. Il est seulement :



> ...sapplique ds lors quune imposition fiscale est de nature  dcourager limportation de biens originaires dautres Etats membres au profit de productions nationales.


Le cadre de cette limite tant les *autres Etats membres*. Ce qui n'interdit pas le protectionnisme envers les autres Etats non-membres. Comme va le faire l'UE par rapport au USA suite aux taxes sur l'aluminium.

1 Sur le principe, car l'UE n'est pas capable de force quoi que ce soit aux tats membres. Il peut prononcer des "sanctions", mais il ne peut pas faire appliquer de force... (Pas d'arme, ou de police...)

De plus, il est totalement possible de contourner le problme en ralisant une taxation plus fort de manire gnral et de rajouter des subventions en mme temps.

Pour rsum,



> Pour favoriser le local il faut faire :
> du protectionnisme : *Non*taxer les importations : *Non*l'UE nous empche de faire a : *Non*


Mais, oui, l'argumentaire politico-politicien de "C'est notre faute  nous, mais de l'UE." est assez frquent...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La seul taxe qu'il y a, c'est la TVA....


Importation en Suisse




> Si c'est produit en France, il n'y a pas d'importation...


On produit des fraises en France et on en importe.
Les fraises trangres devraient tre tax tant qu'on a des fraises franaises, je vois pas ce qui est difficile  comprendre l dedans.
C'est la base.

Je veux pas acheter des putains de fraise espagnole qui poussent dans de la laine de roche dans une serre.
L'hydroponie a peut tre sympa, mais dans un autre contexte.

----------


## Zirak

> On produit des fraises en France et on en importe.
> Les fraises trangres devraient tre tax tant qu'on a des fraises franaises, je vois pas ce qui est difficile  comprendre l dedans.


Ce n'est pas difficile  comprendre (dit comme a, ta phrase prcdente portant  confusion), mais c'est pratiquement impossible  mettre en place :

tu fais pour connaitre ton stock de fraises franaises en temps rel et savoir  partir de quand tu peux commander tes fraises trangres, et ceci en mme temps dans tous les magasins du pays ??


Si tu veux arrter d'avoir des fraises espagnols qui poussent en serre, faudrait dj arrter de consommer des produits quand ce n'est pas la saison ! 

Go consommer tes fruits et lgumes en fonction de la saison, tu vas voir que ce que l'on te propose dans les rayons sera diviser par 2 ou 3 minimum, et niveau fruits en hiver, a va pas tre gnial...

On en revient encore au mme la consommation des gens jouent normment. Si on importe des fraises espagnols en hiver, c'est parce que les gens VEULENT des fraises en hiver alors que ce n'est pas la saison, ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui oblige les supermarchs  acheter des fraises espagnols. Ils ne font qu'acheter chez ceux qui produisent ce que veulent leurs clients.


Vous tes bien gentils  dire qu'on coute jamais le peuple, qu'il faut lui donner le pouvoir, et que tout est la faute des gouvernements, mais faut arrter de ddouaner en permanence le peuple quand il fait de la merde. Une grosse partie des problmes vient de la consommation des gens, on nous propose de la merde en magasin, car les gens continent d'acheter cette merde. Si les gens arrtent d'acheter des produits merdiques, on importera beaucoup moins des ces produits...

----------


## Charvalos

> Importation en Suisse


Ouais, donc, tu ne sais pas lire. Tu parles de taxer les entreprises et les produits qu'elles importent afin de favoriser le local et tu me sors un lien qui dit ceci : _Administration fdrale des douanes  Infos pour particuliers  Achats effectus sur Internet, envois postaux et envois expdis par courrier rapide_

Tiens, le vrai lien, c'est celui-ci : Importation pour PME

Et de toute faon, tu ne peux pas comparer la Suisse et la France. Le problme de notre pays, c'est que sous prtexte que nous avons de gros salaires et un niveau de vie lev, on nous fait payer des produits 3-4 fois + chers que chez vous, par exemple. Ce n'est pas pour rien que le tourisme d'achat a fortement augment chez nous et que de plus en plus de Suisse vont faire leurs courses en France ou en Allemagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une grosse partie des problmes vient de la consommation des gens


Moi je pense surtout  ce que sont en train de faire les USA et le Royaume Uni.
Le protectionnisme revient.
Les USA mettent des taxes sur les mtaux.

Le problme du libre change c'est que les pays qui exploitent le plus les travailleurs et qui respectent le moins l'cologie produisent pour moins chre.
Et  cause de l'UE on se retrouve avec du cheval  la place du buf.

En France a coute chre de produire parce que les travailleurs ont des droits et on ne produit pas de la merde.
Mais bientt il y aura de la bouffe amricaine  cause du CETA et ce sera encore moins chre que les trucs produits dans les autres pays de l'UE.




> Tiens, le vrai lien, c'est celui-ci : Importation pour PME


J'avais pas le temps de trouver le vrai lien, je voulais juste montrer qu'il existait des taxes  l'importation.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bientt il y aura de la bouffe amricaine  cause du CETA et ce sera encore moins chre que les trucs produits dans les autres pays de l'UE.


Et comme d'hab tu n'as aucune preuve de a, c'est juste ton opinion base sur rien...

Ce que tu piges pas, c'est que le TAFTA a t refus car niveau bouffe effectivement, a n'entrait pas dans les normes europennes, mais tu n'auras pas la bouffe des USA via le Canada, car mme si a transite par un autre pays, il y a toujours les mmes normes qui s'appliquent... Donc ton truc dgueulasse amricain sera toujours refus. 

C'est quoi qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre la-dedans ? Les normes alimentaires ne changent pas en fonction du pays chez qui ont achte hein...  Ta viande  la javel, qu'elle vienne des USA, du Canada, du Brsil ou de la Chine, c'est pareil...

Surtout que refuser un trait  cause des normes sur la bouffe, pour aller ensuite acheter la mme viande chez le voisin qui servira d'intermdiaire, a serait juste trs con, car d'une part, le Canada prendrait sa part dessus, donc on la paierait plus cher qu'en l'achetant direct aux USA, et surtout les USA nous dirait que l'on se fou de leur gueule et pourrait prendre des mesures commerciales  notre encontre.

Bref rflchis 2mn.






> J'avais pas le temps de trouver le vrai lien, je voulais juste montrer qu'il existait des taxes  l'importation.


T'as le temps de spam le forum avec des liens HS, mais pas d'aller chercher un vrai lien ? lol

----------


## datalandia

alala, zirak t'es vraiement un gros troll.
On te donne des liens, des preuves mais tu trouve toujours a redire "ouain c'est pas si c'est pas sa" et a sortir les mmes excuses.

biensur les USA vont faire transiter leurs merde par le cananda, les controiles alimentaire sont quasi innexistant dans la ralit, le jour ou l'on s'appercevrai que c'tais pas du boueuf mais du cheval OGM du Texas Mosanto se sera fait pleins d'argent.
Mais bon venant d'une personne comme toi qui fait l'aveugle, cela ne m'tonne plus du tous...

----------


## datalandia

Ce n'est qu'une tape transitoire, ceux qui continurons de polluer sont en train a cot d'investir massivement dans la lutte contre le cancer et les tumeur et la fabrication d'organe de culture sur mesure a parti de cellule souche.

Les capitalistes n'ont aucun intrt d'arrteter de polluer car cela fait et fera encore plus march l'industrie de la sant dans son ensemble.

quand je vois sa, mosanto me dgoute avec leurs merde OGM, ils se prennet pour dieu en nous vendant l'immortalit mais pour qui ils se prennent ?
ils vont tuer des pauvres porc pour notre survie, et les musulmans vont t'il accepter ? faudrait qu'ils arrete avec leurs sciences et retourne a l'origine de l'hummanit, la nature, une vie saine...etc.

----------


## Zirak

> alala, zirak t'es vraiement un gros troll.
> On te donne des liens, des preuves mais tu trouve toujours a redire "ouain c'est pas si c'est pas sa" et a sortir les mmes excuses.


Venant de toi, c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit.

Mais bon passons, et donc de quel lien prouvant que la viande amricaine va transiter par le Canada je suis sens avoir loup / remis en cause ? 

Le seul lien qu'il a mis parlait de mettre des taxes  l'importation (donc rien  voir), et ce n'est pas moi qui lui ai fait remarquer que son lien n'tait pas bon. 

Donner des liens ne prouvent rien en soit, a dpend d'o vient le lien (est-ce que le lien vient d'un site qui a un parti pris ou non dans l'affaire) et le travail qui a t fait derrire. Car on peut trouver des liens sur tous les sujets disant blanc d'un ct et noir de l'autre suivant la source.

Si vous tes assez bte pour gober tout ce qui est crit sur le net, ou croire un inconnu sur parole sur un forum, c'est votre problme.

----------


## datalandia

> Si vous tes assez bte pour gober tout ce qui est crit sur le net, ou croire un inconnu sur parole sur un forum, c'est votre problme.


je fais plus confiance a Ryu2000 qu'a vous en tous cas

----------


## Ryu2000

> je fais plus confiance a Ryu2000 qu'a vous en tous cas


Merci c'est trs gentil, mais je crois que ton soutien ne va pas avoir de rpercussion positive pour moi.
Pour moi Zirac c'est un des reprsentants de la pense officielle, il dit pareille que les spcialistes invits sur TF1, Canal +, BFM TV, France Inter, RTL, Europe 1, RMC, etc.
C'est des ides qui fdrent un maximum de monde puisque a reste mainstream. C'est rpublicain quoi...
Mais toi t'aimes la pub et la capitalisme, donc a m'nerve encore plus...

Enfin bon en cherchant tu trouves toujours une ide que 2 personnes partagent.
Donc Zirac et datalandia sont d'accord sur des trucs, mais ils ne le savent pas.





> Ce que tu piges pas, c'est que le TAFTA a t refus car niveau bouffe effectivement, a n'entrait pas dans les normes europennes, mais tu n'auras pas la bouffe des USA via le Canada, car mme si a transite par un autre pays, il y a toujours les mmes normes qui s'appliquent... Donc ton truc dgueulasse amricain sera toujours refus.


Et pour le CETA je vais vous xpliquer ce qu'il va ce passer.
Pour l'instant l'UE refuse certains produits :
Viande aux hormones, sirop d'rable, OGM... Comment le Ceta va avoir un impact sur votre alimentation



> *Y aura-t-il de la viande aux antibiotiques ou aux hormones dans mon assiette ?*
> Possible pour les antibiotiques. Avec l'entre en vigueur du Ceta, de la viande produite au Canada pourra tre plus facilement importe au sein de l'Union europenne. Or, cette viande n'est pas produite selon les mmes rgles outre-Atlantique. Les producteurs canadiens utilisent par exemple plusieurs anabolisants et antibiotiques "comme facteurs de croissance", alors que cette pratique est interdite au sein de l'UE, relve le rapport de la commission d'valuation de l'impact du trait de libre-change (PDF), remis au Premier ministre Edouard Philippe dbut septembre. Selon cette tude, le Ceta "laisse la possibilit au Canada d'utiliser" ces facteurs de croissance dans sa production de viande. Vous pourriez donc, si vous achetez ces produits canadiens, consommer de la viande traite aux antibiotiques. 
> 
> L'Union europenne a cependant interdit l'importation de buf trait aux hormones ou de porc dop  la ractopamine, dtaille Le Monde. Mais "nous savons que les rgles et les vrifications ne sont pas  la hauteur", s'inquite Samuel Ler, responsable environnement et mondialisation  la Fondation pour la Nature et l'Homme, contact par franceinfo. "Aucun dispositif n'est prvu pour contrler l'application de cette interdiction." Le rapport d'valuation du trait abonde dans ce sens, expliquant que "rien ne figure dans le texte sur l'adaptation ncessaire de l'organisation des contrles". Il faudra, poursuit l'tude,  tout prix "s'assurer de la qualit du contrle" des filires canadiennes sans hormone et sans ractopamine.


Donc l on se dit que a va, que l'UE dfend les nations membre.
Mais aprs vous irez regarder les procs de l'ALENA entre les entreprises et le Canada ou le Mexique.
Ces procs risqueront de faire changer les lois.

Vous verrez bien dans le futur ce qu'il ce passera.
On va tre inond par des produits qui viennent du continent amricain.
a prendra peut tre 15 ans, mais si il y a le CETA a arrivera.
On aura toutes leur bouffe industrielle de merde pleine de produit dangereux.
C'est pas parce que ce n'est pas dans la version de base que a n'arrivera pas dans l'avenir.
C'est toujours des cheval de troie ce genre de loi.

----------


## Zirak

> je fais plus confiance a Ryu2000 qu'a vous en tous cas


Ohhhhhhh, je suis kro kro triste...  ::calim2:: 



Nan en fait a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Si a vous plait de passer pour des idiots, c'est vtre droit, je ne vais pas me battre contre a.  ::aie:: 



@Ryu :

Dj pour commencer, merci d'crire mon pseudo comme il faut.

Ensuite non, je ne dfend pas la pense officielle, je ne fais que montrer que tu n'as strictement aucune preuve de ce que tu avance, et montrer les failles dans ton raisonnement, cela dit, il y a plusieurs sujets sur lesquels je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond (le capitalisme, tout a tout a) et je te l'ai dj dit, sauf que tes arguments sont pourris 9 fois sur 10, et que tu ne fais que desservir les causes que tu veux dfendre.

Dans aucun de mes messages je n'essaie de convaincre les gens de ceci ou cela, je ne fais de la propagande pour personne contrairement  vous. 

Si tu veux dfendre tes causes, arrte de spammer n'importe quoi en permanence, fais de vraies recherches approfondies, arrte de gnraliser en permanence et  tord et  travers, arrte de faire de la diffamation et de la calomnie  tout bout de champs, etc. etc.

Dj tu sera pris plus au srieux, tu pourra avoir de vrais changes d'ides avec les autres, et tu fera potentiellement plus avancer ta cause.


Pour l'instant, tu passe juste pour un gamin de 15 ans qui veut rvolutionner le monde sans rien y connaitre  quoi que ce soit. Tu annonces des trucs dont tu n'as aucune preuve, et qui ne se passeront peut-tre jamais, et toi tu affirme cela comme des vrits... On te l'a dj dit, emploi le conditionnel !

----------


## Cheetor

Bon, en fait, c'est le retour de vayel sous une autre forme. Pas de quoi s'nerver donc (en tout pour les rponses...).

Concernant l'cologie, c'est bien, mais ce que je constate  chaque fois, c'est l'oubli systmatique de l'aspect dveloppement durable ( savoir comment combiner l'cologie, l'conomie et le social)... Typiquement, les reproches pro/anti Eu avec les aides. Sauf erreur de ma part, les Antilles vivent en autre du commerce de la banane. Enfermer ce commerce au niveau local, et les consquences sont dramatiques pour les agriculteurs au niveau conomique et aussi social (le chmage ne fait pas du bien). Le problme aujourd'hui, c'est surtout l'aspect cologique (pollution des sols et transport du produit). Du coup, comment faire pour permettre  une rgion isole comme celle-ci de survivre en restant productive conomiquement et en ayant le minima d'impact sur l'environnement. Pas simple pour ma part.

----------


## datalandia

> Le problme aujourd'hui, c'est surtout l'aspect cologique (pollution des sols et transport du produit). Du coup, comment faire pour permettre  une rgion isole comme celle-ci de survivre en restant productive conomiquement et en ayant le minima d'impact sur l'environnement. Pas simple pour ma part.


l'optimisation des transports, le cargo consomme peu d'nergie comparativement a ce qu'il transporte
On arrive en 2018 a faire un avion electrique qui fait le tour du monde, il semble donc facile de faire un cargo avec des panneaux solaire qui peut faire le tour de monde en rejetant 0g de C02

ces rgions pourrons toujours produire leurs production.
Nous ne voulons pas interdire le commerce mais arrter les aberrations de productions comme par exemple les plantations au beau milieu du dsert, et plus gnralement les plantations sur des terres non cultivable comme beaucoup le font en Afrique/moyen orients.

Nous ne parlons videment pas des plantations de bananes dans les iles, faut arrter de tous mlanger.

et si on charche bien put importe la future transition imminete que nous ferons il y'aura des sacrifi/laiss pour compte, on en peut pas trouver une solution qui satisfera les 7/8 milliards d'etre humain.
nous sommes dj trop nombreux sur cette planete, faudrait se dbarrasser dja de la moitie de la population pour pouvoir esprer sauver la plante de manire durable, mais a les gourvernement ne veulant pas le dire car si jamais on arretait de se reproduire se serait la faillite, plus de population active donc plus de retraite et plus de services publique, donc on est coinc dans ce systeme pour faut a chaque fois faire plus d'enfant que la gen prcdente.

----------


## Zirak

> On arrive en 2018 a faire un avion electrique qui fait le tour du monde


C'tait un prototype monoplace, aujourd'hui il n'existe aucun avion de transport de passagers / marchandises lectrique. 

C'est en tude, cela avance dans diffrentes entreprises, mais ce n'est hlas pas encore prt. La puissance n'est pas encore suffisante pour faire voler ces avions qui sont beaucoup plus lourds qu'un petit monoplace. 




> En 2017, l'intrt pour l'avion lectrique est relanc avec des annonces par Airbus ou EasyJet de la ralisation de *vols commerciaux  courte distance*  l'horizon *2027*.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avion_%C3%A9lectrique


Pour info, l'avion lectrique qui a russi le tour du monde ressemble  a :





Et le problme est peut-tre le mme pour les cargos ? Peut-tre que vu le poids, on n'arrive pas encore  dployer assez de puissance avec ce type de moteur ? Je ne sais pas sur ce point.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ces rgions pourrons toujours produire leurs production.


Mais, ils le font dj. Je dirais mme plus. Tous les pays, sans exception, le font actuellement, et depuis toujours et pour toujours...  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'tait un prototype monoplace, aujourd'hui il n'existe aucun avion de transport de passagers / marchandises lectrique. 
> 
> C'est en tude, cela avance dans diffrentes entreprises, mais ce n'est hlas pas encore prt. La puissance n'est pas encore suffisante pour faire voler ces avions qui sont beaucoup plus lourds qu'un petit monoplace.


Ce n'est pas un problme de moteurs, c'est un problme de stockage de l'nrgie. Les batteries c'est lourd, les racteurs nuclaires aussi, et si tu stockes l'nrgie chimiquement, en combustible, a n'a juste pas d'intrt (si tu brles quand mme du ptrole, on s'en fiche que le moteur soit lctrique ou pas). Les piles  combustibles peu ou pas polluantes ne sont pas aux point. L'avion qui a fait le tour du monde tait aliment entirement en nrgie solaire, mais le rapport surface de panneaux solaires par passager est prohibitif pour le transport commercial.

C'est le mme problme qui commence  peine  tre trs partiellement rsolu pour la voiture lctrique.

----------


## datalandia

> Et le problme est peut-tre le mme pour les cargos ? Peut-tre que vu le poids, on n'arrive pas encore  dployer assez de puissance avec ce type de moteur ? Je ne sais pas sur ce point.



c'est simplement de la physique, il ne faut pas la meme nergie pour faire voler un avion que pour dplacer un bateau.
Pour un cargo, il suffirait d'une 50aines de rameurs pour le faire avancer, convertie en moteur lectrique parceque l'esclavage dans les gelere est aujourd'hui interdite (mme si ce mtier pourrais remmener de l'emploie ncessaire), un moteur lectrique est de :
1cv (vapeur) = 0.73588 KW - 1KW = 1,3589 CV(vapeur) - 1 noeud = 1.852 km/h

il faudrais donc 100000kw/h pour dplacer un cargo de 500m de long un peu pre, ce qui facilement atteignable, un centre nuclaire peut produire jusqu'a 1000MW
donc y'a de la marge

----------


## MiaowZedong

En fait, les cargos lctriques existent dj, aliments par des racteurs nuclaires bien sr. Actuellement il n'y en qu'un seul en service actif, le cargo Russe _Sevmorput_ (plus une petite flotille de brise-glaces nuclaires). Au 20me sicle cette technologie n'avait que peu d'intrt commercial, les navires civils ayant vocation  accoster plus souvent que les btiments militaires (qui peuvent rester en haute mer pendant des annes), avec les carburants fossiles peu chers la propulsion nuclaire n'avait pas vraiment d'attrait pour les armateurs civils. Cela pourrait changer au 21me sicle, mais (surtout en Occident) la technologie nuclaire a mauvaise presse et rencontre d'immense difficults politiques.

Mais faire avancer un cargo sans carburants fossiles n'est pas difficile, c'est nettement plus simple techniquement qu'un avion. Au pire, pour les marchandises o le temps n'est pas compt on pourrait revenir aux voiles...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je veux pas acheter des putains de fraise espagnole qui poussent dans de la laine de roche dans une serre.
> L'hydroponie a peut tre sympa, mais dans un autre contexte.


A moins qu'on te mette un pistolet sur la tempe, j'ai jamais vu qu'on tait oblig d'acheter des fraises espagnole  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A moins qu'on te mette un pistolet sur la tempe, j'ai jamais vu qu'on tait oblig d'acheter des fraises espagnole


La plupart des consommateurs regardent le prix et pas la provenance. (et des fois la provenance est fausse, notamment sur les produits isralien pour viter le boycott)
Si les fraises trangres taient tax et donc plus chre que les fraises franaises, les gens achteraient du franais en priorit.
Les fraises ce n'est peut tre pas le bon exemple, je ne sais pas exactement quel est la situation.

Protectionnisme : l'exemple de la Suisse



> *Seule solution pour tre comptitif : taxer la mche trangre qui concurrence le rampon suisse*. Lorsque les agriculteurs suisses produisent assez de lgumes, pour rpondre  la demande, une barrire douanire est installe  l'entre du pays. La mche trangre se voit alors taxe jusqu' 16 480 euros par tonne. Les importations deviennent hors de prix et les producteurs suisses en profitent pour vendre. Inversement, si la culture helvte n'est pas suffisante pour couvrir les besoins, des quotas d'importation sont autoriss. Aucune taxe, la mche trangre peut entrer en suisse.


Ou alors faire l'inverse, supprimer les taxes sur les produits franais, pour qu'ils deviennent moins chre que les produits trangers.

Parce qu' cause de l'UE et du libre change, on est en comptition avec tout le monde.
C'est le pays qui exploitent le plus les travailleurs, celui qui polluent le plus, celui qui a moins de charge qui est avantag.
En France il y a normment de charge.
Espagne : Deux fermiers accuss d'exploiter des immigres marocaines

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les fraises ce n'est peut tre pas le bon exemple, je ne sais pas exactement quel est la situation.


C'est tout le problme avec toi. Tu ne sais jamais rien, mais tu affirmes sans connatre, et quand on te met le nez dans ton caca, tu fais une pirouette, pour relancer un autre sujet, sur lequel, t'en sais pas plus et qui va finir tt ou tard, par texploser  la figure. 
Donc, si tu pouvais rflchir 2 minutes (bon allez 2 secondes, a serait dj norme) avant de balancer des trucs, a nous ferait du bien.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu affirmes sans connatre


Je donne l'exemple de la Suisse, je trouve que leur systme est sain et excellent.
Mais laisse tomber...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je donne l'exemple de la Suisse, je trouve que leur systme est sain et excellent.
> Mais laisse tomber...


Mais Charvalos t'a dj montr plusieurs fois que tu ne connaissais pas le systme suisse. 
De plus on t'a dit qu'un systme qui fonctionne dans un pays ne fonctionnera pas  coup sr dans un autre pays. 
a sert  rien de comparer les systmes et de dire que celui-l est mieux qu'un autre.

Donc arrte avec tes, c'est mieux ailleurs. Parce que tu ne connais pas le "ailleurs", que le "ailleurs" n'est peut-tre pas adaptable chez nous, et enfin, si "ailleurs" c'est si merveilleux, tu prends ton baluchon et tu y vas. Tchao !

----------


## Ryu2000

> un systme qui fonctionne dans un pays ne fonctionnera pas  coup sr dans un autre pays.


Il y a un truc qui est certains c'est que l'UE ne fonctionne pas. ( part sur certains points pour l'Allemagne)
Donc on pourrait tester de nouvelles solutions.
De toute faon l'UE ne va pas survivre ternellement, a va forcment seffondrer un jour.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a un truc qui est certains c'est que l'UE ne fonctionne pas. ( part sur certains points pour l'Allemagne)
> Donc on pourrait tester de nouvelles solutions.
> De toute faon l'UE ne va pas survivre ternellement, a va forcment seffondrer un jour.


a ce sont TES allgations. Et, pour un truc qui ne marche pas, je trouve que l'UE se porte pas si mal...  :;): 
On est tous d'accord pour dire que y a pas mal de choses qui ne vont pas dans l'UE telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que a ne fonctionne pas. Et, pour ma part, je pense que si l'UE ne fonctionne pas correctement, c'est surtout  cause de la mauvaise volont des tats qui tentent de garder jalousement des droits, des prrogatives, des avantages plutt que de tout mettre en commun.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est surtout  cause de la mauvaise volont des tats qui tentent de garder jalousement des droits, des prrogatives, des avantages plutt que de tout mettre en commun.


Ah ben tiens d'ailleurs (vite fait, parce que je pense que bientt un rdacteur va rcrire la news correctement) :
UE: plusieurs pays membres s'opposent  la taxation des Gafa



> Sans surprise, les petits pays  la fiscalit avantageuse, comme *Malte*, *l'Irlande* et *le Luxembourg* se sont dit contre une telle taxation. Tout comme *la Sude*, *le Danemark*, *la Finlande* et *le Royaume-Uni*, qui s'tait pourtant prononc en faveur de la mesure.


Le chef de l'UE vient du Luxembourg, donc ce pays restera un paradis fiscal.
Les Pays-Bas restent discret dans l'opration.

Il y a dj trop de rgles en commun dans l'UE, mais c'est pas les bonnes ^^

----------


## Bubu017

Tu peux arrter 5 minutes avec l'UE s'il-te-plat ? On sait que tu ne l'aimes pas mais arrtes de tout ramener  l'UE.
Sinon d'accord avec Zirak, c'est aux gens de se sortir les doigts du cul et de faire attention  ce qu'ils achtent. Pour les fruits et lgumes tu as la provenance du coup tu peux choisir.
Pour le coup, c'est sur les produits transforms qu'il y aurait  faire niveau lgislation. Par exemple, une fois j'avais achet du jambon blanc produit en bretagne. On aurait pu croire que c'tait du porc breton, et ben non c'est juste que le porc est transform l bas.
Ryu, pour ton histoire de taxe sur les produits imports comment tu qualifies a ? Par exemple sur la viande rouge. On a des caches chez nous c'est vrai, mais les autres pays ont d'autres races donc si je veux manger ces autres races, je dois payer plus cher ? pourtant ce n'est pas la mme chose.

----------


## kolodz

Totalement Hors-sujet :
Je remarque  quel point vous acharner sur une discussion lancer uniquement pour provoquer votre raction et pousser son point de vue...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux arrter 5 minutes avec l'UE s'il-te-plat ?


Non mais l j'tais oblig, c'est de a dont il est question.
Tout  commenc sur une raction  a :



> Il faut arrter d'importer de la sale bouffe pas cher venant des pays tranger


Ce genre de politique est interdite par l'UE et personne ne peut dire le contraire.




> Sinon d'accord avec Zirak, c'est aux gens de se sortir les doigts du cul et de faire attention  ce qu'ils achtent. Pour les fruits et lgumes tu as la provenance du coup tu peux choisir.


Mais les gens ils survivent, ils n'ont pas les moyens de choisir selon la provenance.
Ils prennent le moins chre.
Quand il y a aura de la viande du continent amricain  cause du CETA, ils en achteront.
Il faudrait avoir une politique qui fait que les produits franais soient mis en avant.
Il faudrait aussi que les intermdiaires se goinfrent un peu moins, parce que le producteur vend pas chre et le consommateur paie chre.
C'est comme a :
Produits bio : UFC-Que Choisir dnonce les marges "exorbitantes" des distributeurs




> Par exemple, une fois j'avais achet du jambon blanc produit en bretagne. On aurait pu croire que c'tait du porc breton, et ben non c'est juste que le porc est transform l bas.


Des fois il y a pire,  cause de l'UE a c'est possible :

Ya Chypre, ya la Roumanie, ya les Pays-Bas, ya le Luxembourg pour finir en France.
 cause de l'UE tu peux aussi avoir :
Un animal n dans un pays A, lev dans un pays B, tu dans un pays C, prpar dans un pays D, vendu dans un pays E.

Il y a crit le pays de naissance, d'abattage et de dcoupe :





> Ryu, pour ton histoire de taxe sur les produits imports comment tu qualifies a ?


Ah ben a je sais pas dans les dtails...
Moi tout ce que je dis c'est que favoriser la consommation de produit franais serait un cercle vertueux et cologique.

La Suisse rsiste :
La Suisse ou le succs dun protectionnisme discret



> Par ailleurs, mieux que ses voisins, la Suisse a su ralentir le processus de dmantlement des barrires protectionnistes anciennes, mieux queux elle a su substituer  ces dernires des freins technocratiques aux importations.
> La Suisse donne limage dune des nations les plus libre-changistes de la plante, image sur laquelle elle continue de construire limposant volume de ses exportations. Mais, sagissant de sa disposition aux importations,  *la Suisse reste aux yeux de lobservateur attentif  lun des pays les plus protectionnistes du monde dvelopp*, profitant en cela de son march intrieur rduit, peu attractif pour les exportateurs trangers. Elle bnficie aussi grandement de la fort difficilement pntrable des obstacles non tarifaires que la complicit de lconomie et du monde politique  a mis en place, certains depuis longtemps, notamment dans le cadre de la fameuse loi sur les cartels dont tout le monde parle de lassouplissement ncessaire mais qui rsiste tonnamment bien au temps et aux modes.


La Suisse c'est un des pays qui tourne le mieux en Europe.
Ils ont leur solutions pour faire diminuer le chmage, ils ont le contrle de leur monnaie, c'est chouette.

----------


## datalandia

effectivement l'ue ne favorise pas l'cologie et les trange ue et hors ue (libre change/concurrence impos par l'ue) nous amnent encore plus de saloperie
Il faudrait un retour aux sources, De la nourriture made in France, bio contrl par la France et un retour au francs pour avoir le contrle de notre monnaie.

c'est pas normal qu'en 2016 les roumains nous ont fil du cheval au lieu de buf dans les lasagnes, un vrai scandale pourtant la Roumanie n'a eu aucune sanction. un retour douanier au frontire pourrait tre une solution afin de favoriser notre transition cologique.

----------


## Bubu017

Mais si vous voulez tre rassurs sur la provenance, allez chez le boucher. Pourquoi le pays,la Roumanie, aurait eu des sanctions ? Ce n'est pas son gouvernement qui a mis la viande de cheval  ce que je sache. Et vous pensez vraiment qu'on n'a jamais eu de trucs du mme type dans nos usines franaises ? 

On a de la nourriture made in France, alors forcment a cote plus cher et empchera d'acheter le dernier iPhone X mais il faut savoir ce que l'on veut.
Il faut arrter de tenir les gens par la main, mais on peut les aider en amliorant l'affichage des provenances. Pour revenir sur les fraises, on lui propose les deux mais en mettant en vidence le pays, si ce n'est mme la rgion pour chez nous. Mais je ne suis pas pour ne lui proposer que du chez nous et interdire les autres pays d'envoyer chez nous, parce-que vous sembler oublier que nous aussi on exporte, accessoirement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut arrter de tenir les gens par la main


Mais il y a de la concurrence dloyale.
Il y a des pays qui peuvent produire pour moins chre que nous !
Ils ont pas le mme SMIC, ils ont pas les mmes charges, ils n'ont pas les mmes lois.
En Espagne il y a beaucoup de serres dans lesquels des migrants sont exploits.
C'est pas le mme tarif qu'embaucher lgalement quelqu'un en France.




> mais on peut les aider en amliorant l'affichage des provenances.


Antismite !
Je ne sais pas pourquoi un jour Sylvie Goy-Chavent a propos a et elle a reu des menaces de mort et des insultes.
Etiquetage des viandes : juifs et musulmans craignent la stigmatisation
La snatrice UDI Goy-Chavent menace de mort et accuse dantismitisme : elle porte plainte
La snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chavent accuse dantismitisme pour sa stigmatisation de labattage rituel




> c'est pas normal qu'en 2016 les roumains nous ont fil du cheval au lieu de buf


Je ne me rappelle mme plus d'o provenait la faute...
Mais de toute faon plus il y a de pays et d'entreprises en jeu, plus il y a des chances d'y avoir une erreur...
Si tout tait gr dans le mme pays ce serait plus simple.

----------


## datalandia

> Je ne me rappelle mme plus d'o provenait la faute...
> Mais de toute faon plus il y a de pays et d'entreprises en jeu, plus il y a des chances d'y avoir une erreur...
> Si tout tait gr dans le mme pays ce serait plus simple.


si tout tait gr par un petit exploitant franais locale&bio se serait encore plus simple !
parce que le "bio" des chinois on en veut pas ! il faut revenir a des valeurs simple en matire de nutrition




> On a de la nourriture made in France, alors forcment a cote plus cher et empchera d'acheter le dernier iPhone X mais il faut savoir ce que l'on veut.


non le bio ne coute pas plus cher que la sale bouffe americano-chinoise-europe de l'est
plusieurs tude le prouve que les ogm/pesticide+transport coute plus cher que d'aller faire ces courses auprs du producteur locale

mais c'est a cause des lobby de l'europe que l'on en est a cette situation aujourd'hui

on a la chance que la france soit le plus beau pays au monde, ici le climat est cosmopolite.
On peut quasimeent tous y faire pousser et tous avoir en terme de plante (je compte les dom tom)

On peut fabriquer les medoc en Guyane, les bananes/citrons sur les iles et le reste en mtropole. On peut tre un pays indpendant tant nous avons assez de ressource alimentaire et d'eau potable.
Meme pour l'nergie grce au nuclaire nous dpendons d'assez peu de pays finalement.

je rve d'un futur plus indpendant, avec la fin des voiture a ptrole par exemple qui nous permettras de plus dpendre des pays arabes qui s'amuse chaque jour a nous mettre le pression sur les prix des barils.
le nuclaire au moins le prix et stable, c'est notre prix pas le leur. et en plus c'est colo par rapport au ptrole.

----------


## Bubu017

> Mais il y a de la concurrence dloyale.
> Il y a des pays qui peuvent produire pour moins chre que nous !
> Ils ont pas le mme SMIC, ils ont pas les mmes charges, ils n'ont pas les mmes lois.
> En Espagne il y a beaucoup de serres dans lesquels des migrants sont exploits.
> C'est pas le mme tarif qu'embaucher lgalement quelqu'un en France.


et a force les frnaais  acheter a ?  ne pas acheter franais ?



> Antismite !
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi un jour Sylvie Goy-Chavent a propos a et elle a reu des menaces de mort et des insultes.
> Etiquetage des viandes : juifs et musulmans craignent la stigmatisation
> La snatrice UDI Goy-Chavent menace de mort et accuse dantismitisme : elle porte plainte
> La snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chavent accuse dantismitisme pour sa stigmatisation de labattage rituel


euh, je parle de la provenance, donc pays, rgion, tout a tout a, quel est le rapport avec l'abattage ? on s'en bat les couilles



> Je ne me rappelle mme plus d'o provenait la faute...
> Mais de toute faon plus il y a de pays et d'entreprises en jeu, plus il y a des chances d'y avoir une erreur...
> Si tout tait gr dans le mme pays *ce serait plus simple*.


navet quand tu nous tiens

----------


## Ryu2000

> et a force les frnaais  acheter a ?  ne pas acheter franais ?


Non mais c'est quand mme de la concurrence dloyale.
La plupart des gens s'en foutent de la provenance ils achtent le moins chre.
Produire en France a cote trop chre il faudrait faire quelque chose.




> euh, je parle de la provenance, donc pays, rgion, tout a tout a, quel est le rapport avec l'abattage ?


C'tait des infos  propos de l'affichage de la viande.
Elle a demand un truc basique qui devrait tre affich, et certains producteurs juifs de viande halal et casher n'ont pas aim.
Aprs le "antismite !" c'tait pour la blague, parce que a me fait toujours marrer cette interpellation.




> navet quand tu nous tiens


Plus il y a d'intervenants et d'intermdiaires, plus la chance d'erreur est grande.
Il faudrait supprimer des tapes entre producteur et consommateur.
Et pour l'cologie ce serait mieux si les btes ne faisaient pas plusieurs fois le tour de l'Europe.

Le CETA a ne va pas tre des plus cologique...
a va augmenter le nombre de produits qui feront Amrique => Europe.

D'un ct les gouvernements sont  fond "Il faut diminuer la production de CO2" mais dans la pratique ils prennent toutes les mesures pour l'augmenter.

----------

